# My for sale thread



## Jet

Hey all!

I am selling the following:

Cretive Zen Micro Black AS-IS *SOLD!*

Adobe Photoshop Elements 4.0 and Premeire Elements 2.0 (OEM): *SOLD!* 

Connect3d X800GTO PCI-e x16 with Arctic Silencer ATI 4 Revision 2: *SOLD!* 


*Payment and Shipping options:*

Payment can be made through Paypal, and I will ship to the USA


----------



## Saurian

Is the card AGP? I don't see anywhere that you state it being x16 or AGP. 

Also, is it 256-bit memory or just 128-bit? I think I read that some GTO's are 128-bit. What temps does it run? 

I am interested in the card, but need more information to be able to possibly give you an answer.


----------



## Charles_Lee

i am guessing agp 128bit, no?>


----------



## Lord Of The Ming

It's PCI-E 16x, i've seen it. It's really good, and overclocks well.


----------



## Jet

Sorry for not defining it. I will try to find some pictures of it when it was out of the case....

It is a PCI-e x16 card, and has a 256 bit memory bus. Let me go check the idle/load temperatures after dinner. (in otherwords, within 2 hours of this post  )

Here is a direct link to the product at Tigerdirect:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...C261-3038&SRCCODE=SHOPPINGDF&CMP=OTC-SHOPPING

Stats:
http://www.gpureview.com/Radeon-X800-GTO-PCI-E-card-321.html#

1. Click "pipelines" under Advanced options, and select "Enable Disabled Pipelines"
2. Select "Overclock" in Advanced options, and put it at 500/500.  (Note, I have reached 530/580 on this card, but it artifacted then, so I will check the max overclock on ATitool)

Other Notes:
While this card does have VIVO, I do not currently know where the connector for Svideo out/in, Composite out/in is, but I have the connector for Component (Red/Green/Blue).
I can send the original cooler with the card if you want, for no extra charge. It is the same one that is on the picture at Tigerdirect.com.

*EDIT:*
Load Core = 59C, Load "Environment" (Probably memory) = 48C 
Above temperatures are at 515.25 core/571.50 memory


----------



## Jet

Bump for pics and info added to top post!


----------



## Jet

Idle temperatures posted, as well as tested at 515.25/571.50 clocks for 30 minutes with Atitool.


----------



## Saurian

That is soooo tempting. 

What kind of frame rates do you see, and at what resolution? Like, for newer stuff (HL, Prey, BF2/BF2142, etc). 

This, plus a new motherboard, and ram would make me a happy guy. Well...till Crysis comes out. But, I decided today that my tax returns will be going towards Vista, a DX10 graphics card, and the game (hopefully out by then). And then whatever other upgrades I want to do.


----------



## Jet

Hmm. 

On NFS:MW I get 24-29 FPS on 1280x1024 with everything maxed out, on stock clocks.
Need for speed: Carbon Demo I get 30-40 FPS on everything maxed w/ stock clocks
Rise of Nations: Rise of Legends Demo I can max out everything, with good framerates. (stock)
Age of Empires 3 it will lag slightly (it is still playable by all means)at everything maxed when you have a huge battle, (that's at stock, I believe, as well).


----------



## Jet

Bump for price drop!


----------



## Jet

Bump. Anyone interested?


----------



## Saurian

I'm still somewhat interested. It would be a quick upgrade to go with a motherboard and ram...but I don't know if I want to bother with that, yet.


----------



## funkysnair

well im kinda interested but i would only buy if you could post to uk and put it on ebay??

feel more safe doing it that way-pm me if your interested u could add listing fee etc to final price only if card is worth that much


----------



## Jet

I've never shipped overseas, and I hesitate to do it. As well, it probably wouldn't be a good deal once all of the charges are added.


----------



## funkysnair

ah ok no problem-thanx anyway


----------



## Ku-sama

im interested in the videocard in about a month or two


----------



## Jet

Bump. Items still available for sale...


----------



## X24

I might be interested in the GPU, if its still available in about a week.

how much would shipping cost?


----------



## Jet

Where do you live?


----------



## Warriorhazzard

Im interested in the video stuff. Can you post links to the features please. As you know I am really interested in Video Editin software.


----------



## Jet

Warriorhazzard said:


> Im interested in the video stuff. Can you post links to the features please. As you know I am really interested in Video Editin software.



Video software? 

http://www.adobe.com/products/psprelements/pdfs/pse4_pre2_aag.pdf

I am selling both as a package.

Note: The set that came with my graphics card is labeled that I cannot sell it...However, if you are interested, I have another set that I have installed (and I would uninstall if you bought it), I don't believe, however, that I have registered it; it is the exact same product.


----------



## X24

i live in nebraska, see how much it is to ship to like columbus Nebraska since that is pretty close to where i live.


----------



## footballstevo75

interested in a psp?


----------



## Jet

X24 said:


> i live in nebraska, see how much it is to ship to like columbus Nebraska since that is pretty close to where i live.



Shipping would be $8. Let me know if you have any questions.



> interested in a psp?



You mean in exchange for the graphics card? Right now X24 has top priority, but if he doesn't want it, I will get back to you.


----------



## footballstevo75

Jet said:


> You mean in exchange for the graphics card? Right now X24 has top priority, but if he doesn't want it, I will get back to you.



yup

let me know


----------



## Jet

If X24 doesn't PM me by tomorrow afternoon, I'll start discussing with footballstevo75.


----------



## Jet

X24 has first dibs for my graphics card currently.


----------



## Iluvpenguins

would you sell the arctic silencer on its own?


----------



## Jet

Iluvpenguins said:


> would you sell the arctic silencer on its own?



Depends if X24 follows through. Right now he has dibs on it. 

However, I don't really want to sell the two separately, because the shipping would get so expensive that you would be better off just buying one from zipzoomfly.com.


----------



## wicked859

Would you be interested in trading for something jet, Kinda out of cash at the moment.


----------



## Jet

wicked859 said:


> Would you be interested in trading for something jet, Kinda out of cash at the moment.



Right now X24 has the card, and he is buying it sometime soon.. You were interested in the graphics card, right?

X800GTO: *X24*
Adobe Software: *Fade2Green514?*


----------



## Jet

X24 hasn't responded to my PMs, so the X800 is up for grabs!

*I have dropped the price to $80 plus shipping!!*


----------



## footballstevo75

alright, you want to do the psp for that GPU?


----------



## Emperor_nero

Put me on a list for the  Adobe Software if the deal with Fade2Green514 falls thru please.


----------



## Jet

Emperor_nero said:


> Put me on a list for the  Adobe Software if the deal with Fade2Green514 falls thru please.



It has  

I'm off on a trip until the day after Christmas, so Send me a PM if you are still intersted


----------



## Jet

As of today:

X800GTO: *footballstevo75*

Adobe software: *Emperor_nero*


----------



## JoeP1990

u still have anything 4 sale?


----------



## Jet

JoeP1990 said:


> u still have anything 4 sale?



Right now the two users mentioned earlier have first dibs on my items. If they do not buy them, I'll get back to you.


----------



## JoeP1990

i wasnt interested in them, i was wonderin if u had anything else u were sellin ...


----------



## Jet

JoeP1990 said:


> i wasnt interested in them, i was wonderin if u had anything else u were sellin ...



Not currently  What would you be interested in?


----------



## JoeP1990

i was lookin 4 a 512mb stick of pc-133...

need more RAM 4 my Dell...


----------



## Jet

JoeP1990 said:


> i was lookin 4 a 512mb stick of pc-133...
> 
> need more RAM 4 my Dell...



I don't have any available. Probably your best bet is to look at eBay. Sticks of SDRAM are expensive...


----------



## JoeP1990

didnt think u would have any...

and yes, im gonna look around on ebay...


----------



## Jet

X800GTO: *footballstevo75* *SOLD!*

Adobe software: *Emperor_nero* *SOLD!*


----------



## lhstud10

Jet said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I am selling the following:
> 
> NEW!: Cretive Zen Micro Black AS-IS
> 
> Adobe Photoshop Elements 4.0 and Premeire Elements 2.0 (OEM): *SOLD!*
> 
> Connect3d X800GTO PCI-e x16 with Arctic Silencer ATI 4 Revision 2: *SOLD!*
> 
> 
> *Payment and Shipping options:*
> 
> Payment can be made through Paypal, and I will ship to the USA



umm if i knew more about them i would buy your mp3 player...


----------

